# Poodle puppy jumping to be picked up



## Fabihanski (Jul 27, 2015)

we finally got our poodle, however we decided on a toy instead of a miniature. Its her first night tonight and i put her down after carrying her outside (unvaccinated) and not she is jumping on my legs and crying to be picked up. Im not responding and my thinking is only pick her up when she is calm. Is this true. She seems to be stubborn but i dont want to re inforce this. What should i do?


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

you're doing fine. when you do lean over to pick her up, don't let her start up with the whining and bouncing. if you stoop to pick her up and she starts the behavior, stand up and turn your back to her. wait till she's calm again.

they are so hard to resist when they're tiny, though, aren't they?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is a baby, in a new place where everythng is strange and unfamiliar and you are the only thing she recognises. I wouldn't get hung up on ideas of stubborness etc - sit on the ground with her for a while and let her climb over you until she is ready to toilet. That way you are not reinforcing jumping up, but you are offering her company and comfort.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Both patk and fjm's suggestions are good and they are not incompatible.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Congratulations on your new toy puppy!

This kikopup puppy tip video, "What are the first things to train and to avoid training," may help you along.
https://youtu.be/UCwh7_SjUVM

Enjoy your pup!:dog:


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Both patk and fjm's suggestions are good and they are not incompatible.


thanks, lily. i've learned to try not to assume that the op is or is not doing something, even in a case like this, where someone is talking about the first day. it's so easy to give offense unintentionally to a newcomer especially.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

patk said:


> thanks, lily. i've learned to try not to assume that the op is or is not doing something, even in a case like this, where someone is talking about the first day. it's so easy to give offense unintentionally to a newcomer especially.


I think that new puppy owners (especially if they are first timers or haven't recently had a puppy) can end up very confused when they get advice from many different people that seems all at odds with itself. Often, as here, those suggestions are not mutually exclusive. Other times there is definite need to weed through and pick the thing that works.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

The first week I just love them and do not try to train other than potty training. Second week, I start with no jumping, etc. The first week they get totally attached to me, and want to please me, or that is what worked for me. They need to feel safe and cared for in the new environment


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Best way I've found is to start teaching them how to sit. Then whenever they start jumping, ask them to sit instead. Then they get a treat for sitting, plus your attention, so they get a double reward for acting politely. Makes the whole thing a lot more fun for both of you and they learn it super fast.


----------

